# New shop, A place to hang your coat at the end of the day.



## C.BRAXMAIER (Nov 21, 2009)

Just got it done still need to get a drill press, and a bandsaw.


----------



## C.BRAXMAIER (Nov 21, 2009)

just some more pics


----------



## rake60 (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice looking toy room! Thm:

Rick


----------



## C.BRAXMAIER (Nov 21, 2009)

some more


----------



## black85vette (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice space. Looks like your in for a lot of fun.


----------



## C.BRAXMAIER (Nov 21, 2009)

This is the tool chest i built from grizzly plans, i turned all drawer pulls, these primer tools i like making them for my shooting buddys, they love em. nice addition to a reload bench.


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Nov 22, 2009)

nice place, looks like youve got alot out extra room too expand......... youll need it if you hang around here too long, its an incurable disease they say.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 22, 2009)

C.BRAXMAIER, looks like you set up pretty welll. Are you in MI? I see you have a Michigan Sheriff logo on your door in your shop. I shoot a lot myself and reload, mostly 9mm. I also have a range here at home.


----------



## ksouers (Nov 22, 2009)

hammers-n-nails  said:
			
		

> nice place, looks like youve got alot out extra room too expand......... youll need it if you hang around here too long, its an incurable disease they say.



Incurable, but treatable ;D

Very nice space.
Looks like you are well on your way to therapy...


----------



## C.BRAXMAIER (Nov 22, 2009)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> C.BRAXMAIER, looks like you set up pretty welll. Are you in MI? I see you have a Michigan Sheriff logo on your door in your shop. I shoot a lot myself and reload, mostly 9mm. I also have a range here at home.


Yes i live in MI. I am a Dep.Sheriff here and I love to reload mostly rifle. I also would like to have my own range i have the property just need the time. thanks and let the swarf fly.


----------

